# Turkey mince



## missM (May 26, 2010)

In US I suppose you call it 'ground turkey'.  Turkey is not a big item here except at Christmas and even then we seem to be moving back to more exotic poultry such as goose or quail.
The other day spouse came home with turkey mince '..because it was cheaper than beef'.  Sigh, I don't like the stuff usually, but last night used it in a Bolongnaise sauce.   Threw in a generous dash of balsamic vinegar - which caramelised -, can of roma tomatoes,  onions and crushed garlic, Italian herbs, green bell pepper, tspn vegetable stock powder and a slurp of tomato sauce (ketchup). 

The result was wonderful, and the bonus was that it didn't give me heartburn as that spaghetti topper usually does.  (Roma tomatoes are supposedly acid free).  And the other bonus is that turkey is very low fat, and after browning there was  no gluggy oily fliud to be skimmed off as there is with most beef.

I'll be looking out for 'turkey mince' in my supermarket from now on.


----------



## Robo410 (May 26, 2010)

it's very versatile and has quite a fine flavor when cooked thoroughly.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 27, 2010)

I don't use anything else - love the stuff!!  It can be used in any recipe that calls for minced beef/pork/lamb, etc.  Much lower in fat & very versatile.


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2010)

another fan of ground or mince turkey here.

if all goes well this weekend, i'll be putting a italian turkey fattie on the smoker either sunday or monday.

(a fattie is a roll of ground meat stuffed with various ingredients. everything from salume, cheeses, herbs, sauces, eggs, vegetables, etc. etc.)


----------



## Constance (May 27, 2010)

missM said:


> In US I suppose you call it 'ground turkey'.  Turkey is not a big item here except at Christmas and even then we seem to be moving back to more exotic poultry such as goose or quail.
> The other day spouse came home with turkey mince '..because it was cheaper than beef'.  Sigh, I don't like the stuff usually, but last night used it in a Bolongnaise sauce.   Threw in a generous dash of balsamic vinegar - which caramelised -, can of roma tomatoes,  onions and crushed garlic, Italian herbs, green bell pepper, tspn vegetable stock powder and a slurp of tomato sauce (ketchup).
> 
> The result was wonderful, and the bonus was that it didn't give me heartburn as that spaghetti topper usually does.  (Roma tomatoes are supposedly acid free).  And the other bonus is that turkey is very low fat, and after browning there was  no gluggy oily fliud to be skimmed off as there is with most beef.
> ...



Roma tomatoes are not acid free, or even low acid. The reason you don't have heartburn is because the sauce was not greasy. 

In case you wonder, I'm kind of an authority on tomatoes, having raised and sold many thousand when I was in the greenhouse business.


----------

